# What to use to lubricate garage door chain?



## JayBird (Aug 23, 2007)

Greetings, 

I would like to lubricate the automatic chain and door rollers on my garage door. The house is 8 years old and I bought 3 months ago. I'm willing to bet the door has not had any maintenance on it and I would like to do it.

What should I use? and how should I do it?

Thanks for any help

Jay


----------



## JayBird (Aug 23, 2007)

21 views and no one can suggest something? I guess I'll just spray WD-40 on it. I thought maybe something specific might have to be used.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

http://www.liftmaster-garage-door-openers.com/lubricants.htm

http://www.ascycles.com/detail.aspx?ID=43206


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

Go to your nearest motorcycle shop and pick up a spray can of motocross chain lube. PJ1 is the best.


----------



## JayBird (Aug 23, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> Go to your nearest motorcycle shop and pick up a spray can of motocross chain lube. PJ1 is the best.


Outstanding! Thanks and to the previous poster, thanks for the links


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

I would use WD40 on the rollers since you can spray into the bearings and either that or 3 in 1 on the chain or the special lube as mentioned previously.
Dont lube the track, just the inside of the rollers where you see the ball bearings.

A garage door chain is the same as a motorcycle chain, just doesnt run as fast. [hopefully]

Dont forget the rest of the maint. also... 

Check for loose bolts on both the door and opener.. Check the model/mfg of the opener and see if they have an install/maint manual on their site. 

Safety beams, force open/close, etc should also be checked especially if you have children in the house.


----------



## bigjcvegas (Sep 8, 2007)

yeah pj1 works great wd40 tends to drip


----------



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

*There ae other sources too*

MOST specially stuff,,like motorcycle is about twice or three times overpriced cause they have a captivated audience. There are good chain lubes in the ag world too,,,and most every discount farm store around and probably even wallyworld, may be able to fix you right up!! The chain lube DOES adhere better. If you are in extreme dust,dirt(country) situations a dry lube might be better. IF your lube is all dirty with dust etc in awhile,switch to dry lube!! Solvent like carb cleaner takes off the dirt and grease, then start over fresh!! OR when in doubt try the dry first,,,you can always switch to wet greasy stuff!! Have kids that can get their fingers into it and drag it around greasing the whole house?? Least maybe the low parts they CAN touch easy!!


----------

